# Q9967 Low Osmolar Contrast Material



## bgarcia.radtech (Oct 1, 2014)

I received my 1st denial from a Medicaid plan stating Q9967 is inclusive of the CT scan (74178). They referred me to this article from CMS 'Bundled, Inactive and Non-payable codes for 2014'. As os today they have reimbursed us for all of our claims that include Q9967. I called Novitas and they had no clue what I was talking about so my call has been escalated. Is anyone else familiar with this issue that I am having or aware of this change? I am in Austin, Texas so not sure if that helps.
Thank you!!


----------

